# Shorts with traditional but synthetic flat chamois?



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Does anyone still make quality shorts with traditional but synthetic flat chamois?

I've yet to find shorts made this century which compare favorably to my Pearl Izumis from the 1990s with flat synthetic goat leather.

After shrinking my belly to fit I pulled mine out of storage, but am now down to just one pair where the leg elastics have yet to stretch and need to find an alternative soon.

How close are tri-shorts to that feel?


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes. They also have shorts with real leather chamois pads.

edit - I put up this reply with the link before I went and looked anew. Last time I looked they had a synthetic leather chamois option is a several (not all) of their shorts/tights. That seems to have disappeared, and now only real leather chamois, or two different synthetic pad options remain. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## ScooterDobs (Nov 26, 2010)

Check out Aerotech Designs pro bike shorts. I was in the same boat last year. An old pair of PI's. Bought a new pair of PI's for $80 and hated the 3D padding. Posted on the forum and a member recommended these. $40. I interchange the old pair of PI's with two pair of these and really no difference in feel and no diaper! 1000 miles on the first pair and going strong. 
Link - Men's Pro Bike Shorts for cycling comfort and bicycle riding
Try them, I think you'd like them.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

ScooterDobs said:


> Check out Aerotech Designs pro bike shorts. I was in the same boat last year. An old pair of PI's. Bought a new pair of PI's for $80 and hated the 3D padding. Posted on the forum and a member recommended these. $40. I interchange the old pair of PI's with two pair of these and really no difference in feel and no diaper! 1000 miles on the first pair and going strong.
> Link - Men's Pro Bike Shorts for cycling comfort and bicycle riding
> Try them, I think you'd like them.


Those look awesome. I'll try the two sizes most likely to fit.

It'd be nice if all bike apparel companies suggested more about their fits like whether the waist measurement is the narrowest part of one's torso or top of the hips and hip circumference.


----------



## bobp55 (Feb 15, 2015)

I too am looking for the old style flat synthetic chamois cycling shorts, but have not found any. I tried the Aerotech Design shorts but they didn't work for me. The chamois was thin enough but the foam irritates my thighs. I'm still riding my two remaining pairs of old Performance bike shorts that have the flat, non foam, synthetic chamois. The elastic is failing on both pairs. I really need to find replacements.

Bob P


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

bobp55 said:


> I too am looking for the old style flat synthetic chamois cycling shorts, but have not found any. I tried the Aerotech Design shorts but they didn't work for me. The chamois was thin enough but the foam irritates my thighs. I'm still riding my two remaining pairs of old Performance bike shorts that have the flat, non foam, synthetic chamois. The elastic is failing on both pairs. I really need to find replacements.
> 
> Bob P


Boure PRO available in short ($100) and bib ($120). Ultrasuede synthetic leather.










The chamois thickness is good (5mm) and doesn't pinch or cause perineal pressure.

Overall I like them.

The rise is less than other shorts so some of my race-fit jerseys aren't long enough to keep my belly covered once I move around some. That might not be a problem for other people - I have an unusually long torso (5'10", 30.5" cycling inseam) but wear very small (nothing bigger than Louis Garneau XS pro-fit) jerseys. 

They do offer custom for an extra 25%.


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

giordana silverline has pretty flat chamois.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Nalini makes some pads that are flat and plain. The 25 Nalini pad is very simple; you can find it many of their pro team replica shorts. Nalini Fabric Technology - Albabici Cycling Products


----------

